# Protein Skimmer Problem



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Ok, I currently have a PRIZM hang on tank protein skimmer running on my 30 gal. The problem I am having is that it is filling up the collector in minutes and is letting tons of microbubbles into the tank. Is this normal?

Red Sea PRIZM protein skimmer


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> Ok, I currently have a PRIZM hang on tank protein skimmer running on my 30 gal. The problem I am having is that it is filling up the collector in minutes and is letting tons of microbubbles into the tank. Is this normal?
> 
> Red Sea PRIZM protein skimmer


Interesting-I have the same problem as well-

I will also be following this topic to see what comes of this and how to fix it....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you have a some kind of air intake control for that skimmer? I got the Tunze nano and it has a control knob for the air intake. At first I had way too much air flow so there was a ton of bubbles (or foam) and it did fill up the cup pretty quick. Now I have tuned it in so that the skim looks like coffee and I dont need to empty it for a few weeks...and even then it isnt even close to full. I would say that you need to turn down or limit the air intake....there has to be some kind of air intake restrictor on the skimmer. I also think this would help with the micro bubbles...but not sure on that part.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Do you have a some kind of air intake control for that skimmer? I got the Tunze nano and it has a control knob for the air intake. At first I had way too much air flow so there was a ton of bubbles (or foam) and it did fill up the cup pretty quick. Now I have tuned it in so that the skim looks like coffee and I dont need to empty it for a few weeks...and even then it isnt even close to full. I would say that you need to turn down or limit the air intake....there has to be some kind of air intake restrictor on the skimmer. I also think this would help with the micro bubbles...but not sure on that part.


We have two knobs on ours-One down by the powerhead that runs the darn thing (which I believe is the one you are referring to) and one on the top up by our cup.....When I adjust mine to eleviate this problem I use the knob down by the powerhead....And it seems to solve the problem-----I'm just have a hard time trying to get it stable at one level is all.....The micro bubble come and go..I notice a huge increase in bubble after feeding-Generally takes acouple hours for all the bubble to seetle back down and for things to get running smoothly....

This is my case anyhow...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I do have a valve, but when its open, it just fills the cup with clear water, no scum.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> I do have a valve, but when its open, it just fills the cup with clear water, no scum.


If you get the water level problem solved in your skimmer-It should just keep perculateing I guess one could call it and it should just eventually foam over the top- If your getting just water-Turn that knob down just a bit and let it adjust-----If after awhile of adjusting it and you dont get no foam-Just turn it very minimally until you do----It should be a time consumeing process to get it dialed in-But once you do-I find they do a good job....

Hope that helps a bit-If not-Just ignore it and hopefully someone else can explain it a bit better than me....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

thanks for the replies. I'll try adjusting it.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

your problem is you have a prism..

they are junk, along with seaclones


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> your problem is you have a prism..
> 
> they are junk, along with seaclones


Hater-








Your just spoiled-Like most I'm sure he got sucked into the whole buying gimick just like I did at first-
We all got to learn somewhere-

What would be your recomendation then Nismo?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> your problem is you have a prism..
> 
> they are junk, along with seaclones


well its my little piece of junk


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

on a 30 gallon, whats in the tank?

depending on whats in the tank i would even suggest going skimmerless with frequent water changes, a good ro/di system would cost about as much maybe slightly more then a good enough HOB skimmer and the RO/DI would provide more long term bennifit then the skimmer. chances are if you really do catch on to the hobby you will eventually upgrade and the hob skimmer you get for a 30 gallon will be more or less useless while the RO/DI filter will still be one of the most critical parts of the system.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Once I start putting money in my SW fund, a RO/DI system will be at the top of my list.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

All my SW tanks are running HOB prizms with no problems. Adjust the flow valve and you'll be fine.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

It's strange, but today I opened the air valve all the way open, and it ran fine. didn't put anything in the collection cup, but didn't spew out bubbles into the tank.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> It's strange, but today I opened the air valve all the way open, and it ran fine. didn't put anything in the collection cup, but didn't spew out bubbles into the tank.


from this post it sounds like you were adujsting it to put buble in the collection cup immediately, you need to set the head level to allow the foam to build and lift the skimmate up into the cup gradually, this is uaually considered the break in period. so it sounds like you have it tuned a bit beter now.

keep in mind the skimmer will not always be flowing skimmate into the collection cup and dosing or feeding will directly effect the performance of the skmmer along with sticking your hands in the tank. the slightest bits of oils will cause the skimmate to drastically reduce almost immediately.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Thanks, I'll keep that info in mind.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Although you think that pizm is working good wait till you actually get a skimmer that rocks. Prizms are garbage. Right along with bak paks, cyclones and Super skimmers. If you want a good hob Look into Deltec, Bermuda, tunze, or that aqua C pro series. I think i have them listed in order from most expensive to cheaper.


----------

